# Lightweight, durable and affordable tubes?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

Is there such a thing as lightweight, durable, affordable tubes? I see so many tubes offered when I search for tubes on-line. Plus, Performance only carries Forte tubes...anyone know anything about them? 
Anyway...lightweight, durable and affordable tubes?


----------



## kevzl (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been buying mine from here:
http://www.maxxis.com/shop_maxxis/product_detail.asp?id=114

Plus they always seem to be giving away free schwag with online purchases.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

AlanS said:


> Is there such a thing as lightweight, durable, affordable tubes? I see so many tubes offered when I search for tubes on-line. Plus, Performance only carries Forte tubes...anyone know anything about them?
> Anyway...lightweight, durable and affordable tubes?


No- not if you mean durable as in 'won't get flats.' Anything that can get through the tire can get through the toughest tube. 

Forte is Performance's house brand. I don't know who makes them, but it's certain Performance doesn't have its own tube factory. I've been using Forte lightweight tubes for about 2000 miles now- 2 flats, but those were both puncturevine thorns that went through Armadillo Elite tires (and there's nothing wrong with the tires. That was an aberration. That's the total number of flats I've had in 6000 miles on them, averaging thorn strikes once or twice a week).

I've used Specialized tubes, and several other brands. There's no difference in road feel among any of them, even when not using Armadillos. Some people swear by latex tubes (most are butyl), claiming less hysteresis, but any reduction is exceedingly small when measured. That said, I've never used them so don't have direct knowledge.


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Lightweight / Durable / Affordable - pick any two*

Lightweight
Durable
Affordable

I bought 10 tubes from Colorado Cyclist for $2 each, 19-23mm. They are still offering them in their CLOSEOUT section. They were Camel brand and seemed comparable to other tubes I have used. They sent five short and five medium stems; I am not sure if you can specify stem length. They also have other closeout deals of interest. Their online ordering is hokey on their end, best to just call to order.

I think you can :idea: .


----------



## Tecopa Red (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been using Maxxis ultralight tubes and Pro2 race tires for a couple of years with good results. The 700x18/25 with 48mm valve is listed at 67g. Been paying $4.50 per tube. Yeah, I get an occasional flat but not very often.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

A lightweight tube for 700c should be less than 80 grams, more if you have a tall rim (more aero) because the valve stem is longer. I use Vredestein tubes, Continental tubes, Performance Ultralite (not the LunarLite!) tubes, and Specialized tubes. Ritchey tubes are heavy.

A Slime Lite tube for 700c weighs about 100 grams, but I have had bad luck with them.

I like the valve stem to be threaded with an associated nut - that's because I use CO2 cartridges when I get a flat.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

dhtucker4 said:


> I like the valve stem to be threaded with an associated nut - that's because I use CO2 cartridges when I get a flat.



??? CO2 inflation works just as dandy without a nut. In fact, the nut doesn't do anything.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I like conti tubes. if you're weight obsessed you could probably find some of their 18/19c tubes and run them in 23's.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used Michelin Latex for years mainly for pinch flat protection due to the dirt roads and farm tracks I used to ride. Best prices for these are usually PBK.


----------

